# How to qualify for ce scheme or internship



## ney001 (8 Oct 2012)

Hi there

My husband is unemployed for a number of years.  He does not qualify for any form of social welfare payment due to my wages so hasn't had any claims for 3 years.  He recently applied for a position on a CE scheme - really just to fill in time and get some experiences etc but was told that because he wasn't in receipt of any form of benefit he couldn't apply and the same applies for internships? 

I am just wondering, is this correct? can he really not apply for a ce scheme or internship even though he has been unemployed for 4 years?  Is there anything we can do if this is the case.  It seems like such a shame, the last ce scheme he applied for the lady interviewing said he was the only one who was there out of choice - the others had all been told to apply for the job to keep their payments.


----------



## wbbs (8 Oct 2012)

Absolutely true unfortunately.  If he is still signing for credits he would qualify to do a Springboard course if that would interest him.


----------



## ney001 (8 Oct 2012)

wbbs said:


> Absolutely true unfortunately.  If he is still signing for credits he would qualify to do a Springboard course if that would interest him.



hi, bit naive when it comes to this but what exactly does signing on for credits mean? he hasn't signed on for years as he has no need to really? or should he be signing on?


----------



## wbbs (8 Oct 2012)

When he finished employment he would have drawn his jobseekers benefit (stamps) I presume, when that finished he would then have been able to apply for jobseekers allowance (dole), as this is means tested if your income was too much then he would not have got anything, however he could continue to sign on for what they call credits, you get no money but it maintains your record of contributions towards pension entitlements.  If he did not do this at the time he could probably now apply again for jobseekers allowance and when refused opt to sign for credits assuming he is a jobseeker. I'm not sure if he has to apply for JA first or can go straight to credits.   Signing for credits is more than likely to be to his benefit and he will then qualify for the springboard courses and some part time Fas courses if he is interested.

He could ask at a Citizens Information or social welfare office.


----------



## ney001 (8 Oct 2012)

wbbs said:


> When he finished employment he would have drawn his jobseekers benefit (stamps) I presume, when that finished he would then have been able to apply for jobseekers allowance (dole), as this is means tested if your income was too much then he would not have got anything, however he could continue to sign on for what they call credits, you get no money but it maintains your record of contributions towards pension entitlements.  If he did not do this at the time he could probably now apply again for jobseekers allowance and when refused opt to sign for credits assuming he is a jobseeker. I'm not sure if he has to apply for JA first or can go straight to credits.   Signing for credits is more than likely to be to his benefit and he will then qualify for the springboard courses and some part time Fas courses if he is interested.
> 
> He could ask at a Citizens Information or social welfare office.



Thanks a mil wbbs.  It seems so unfair that he can't qualify for ce scheme or internship, I mean he just wants to get some new experience, he wouldn't be getting anything for it - it's purely for himself and also to build up his CV a bit.  He claimed the 9 months jobseekers and that was it  - in 40 years he made just that one claim and now he is not allowed work for free.  Unbelievable really!


----------

